# south american plants



## pinkoscar (Apr 8, 2014)

For the present I have some larger amazon swords that the fish seem to ignore which is great. Looking for another native variety that would be roughly the same ie. Won't conquor my whole tank, medium light and fert. Or any type of moss that is fairly slow growing and controlled. Any recommendation? Thanks.


----------



## TorontoPlantMan (Aug 16, 2013)

pinkoscar said:


> For the present I have some larger amazon swords that the fish seem to ignore which is great. Looking for another native variety that would be roughly the same ie. Won't conquor my whole tank, medium light and fert. Or any type of moss that is fairly slow growing and controlled. Any recommendation? Thanks.


I have a lot of anubias and bolbitis with my cichlids & they seem to ignore it, there is also some jungle val in there too which they pay no mind to.


----------



## pinkoscar (Apr 8, 2014)

I'll take a look for those tomorrow.


----------

